# Memtest86+ V4.20



## stasio (Dec 20, 2010)

*Memtest86+ V4.20 Beta 4 *

Bin : http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/420b4/memtest.bin
ISO : http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/420b4/mt420.iso

Memtest86+ V4.20 will be released in ~10 days. Changes are complete support for Intel "Sandy Bridge" CPU and some bug fixes. We added a "fail safe" mode for the rare case where memtest86+ fail to boot on some PC. Just press "F1" when Memtest86+ is loading to enter "fail safe". Many details will not be displayed on screen but the reliability of the tests will remain the same.


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks stasio nice to see u here too


----------



## stasio (Jan 25, 2011)

*Memtest86+ V4.20*

Bin : http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.zip
ISO : http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.iso.zip

Another versions:
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

 * New Features
          o Added failsafe mode (press F1 at startup)
          o Added support for Intel "Sandy Bridge" CPU
          o Added support for AMD "fusion" CPU
          o Added Coreboot "table forward" support
    * Bug Fixes
          o Corrected some memory brands not detected properly
          o Various bug fixes


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks alot for keeping us updated on so much software, stasio.


----------

